# Update - eek!



## lisasStars (Oct 26, 2009)

Not sure how long it will last as my last three babies died between 22-30 weeks, but I am 6 weeks pregnant so for now surrogacy can go on hold. I am terrified and dont hold much hope that this will be our take home, living baby ... we will see.

Thanks, Lisa xxx


----------



## livity k (May 19, 2009)

Good luck Lisa, what great but scary news, 

i really hope this is the one for you,

Livity K x


----------



## EJJB (Mar 18, 2005)

Hi Lisa,
Really hoping this pregnancy is successful for you. I lost two babies before turning to surrogacy, miscarriage at 8 weeks and our son Eddie stillborn at 24 weeks. I have read some of your posts and your pain is so raw, my heart went out to you.
Take care of yourself and fingers crossed.
Love 
EJJB
x


----------



## CarolynB (May 17, 2008)

Dear Lisa
Crossing everything for you.
All luck in the world.
Carolyn x


----------



## nostalgicsam (Jul 1, 2005)

Good Luck Lisa, fingers crossed for you x


----------



## ♥JJ1♥ (Feb 11, 2006)

Good luck Lisa

L x


----------



## lisasStars (Oct 26, 2009)

Thanks all, I have made it to 15 weeks now ...
Good luck and take care all,
Lisa


----------



## nostalgicsam (Jul 1, 2005)

gr8 news, hope the rest of your pregnancy goes smoothly


----------



## ♀Craig♀ (Mar 11, 2010)

Hi Lisa

Best of luck, Hope all turns out with a happy ending 
xx


----------



## RainbowBright (Feb 9, 2009)

Best of luck Lisa - fingers and toes crossed for you.


----------



## michelle39 (Jun 6, 2008)

Fingers crossed for you hun.


----------



## MummyJo82 (Apr 6, 2010)

I am very sorry to say that Lisa lost her little boy yesterday, she was about 19 weeks gone. I am a Babycentre buddy of hers, we were both due in Nov09 when she lost her other little boy, Joe. I am sure Lisa will be back in her own time to update you all. :-(


----------



## leo (Mar 7, 2005)

So sorry to hear this BIG HUGS to Lisa xxx


----------



## aleta (Apr 16, 2010)

Lisa I'm so sad for your loss.. Try to stay strong as much as you can and to cope with this worst nightmare.. I've had misscarriage 6 times and one stillbirth but I hope that someday I'll have my baby in my arms. I'm sure that you will too..


----------



## ♥JJ1♥ (Feb 11, 2006)

Lisa I am so sorry to hear your very sad news about your baby boy. thinking of you and your DH at such a sad time
L x


----------



## LizzyM (Feb 12, 2007)

So sorry!


----------



## nostalgicsam (Jul 1, 2005)

sorry to hear this sad news


----------



## ♀Craig♀ (Mar 11, 2010)

Oh no, what horrible news.
My thoughts are with you at this sad time.
HUGS 

xx


----------



## Jo (Mar 22, 2002)

Hi Lisa
So sorry to read your sad news, I have just read your thread on the babycentre website, please look after yourself and hold your husband and your children tight.
Take care
Love Jo
x x x


----------



## lisasStars (Oct 26, 2009)

Thanks for kind words
I find myself babyless again    just devastated. 
I cant believe we have buried another baby. We named our son Nathaniel Joseph Davies, he was so so cute. I had my 4th placental abruption and he died inside me and I was then induced. He was buried in with his brother and sister last week, it was twins originally but the little twin is still in the hospital mortury   
Not sure where I go from here, I can never carry again as I have now had two still births and two dying within a week of being born.
Surrogacy seems a pipe dream now, impossible even.


----------

